# Scott Sniper Radbrille



## ZiMa (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

habe zum Geburtstag vor 1 Monat 2 von diesen Brillen bekommen. 1 ist also übrig.

Die Brille ist unbenutzt, mit OVP, Ersatzglas in farblos, eingebaut ist das rotChrom verspiegelte Glas, Tasche ist dabei.

Die Brille ist schwarzgelb ( 2. Modell von links)

http://www.scott-sports.com/de_de/product/231/949/sniper

75 Euro incl. Versand. Die UVP liegt bei 99.95 Euro.

Bei Interesse bitte PN.

MfG Martin


----------



## Tok_Tok (22. August 2008)

Tauscht du auch gegen eine Weisse? Bin eigentlich zufrieden da mit, aber schwarz passt besser zu meinem Outfit.

mfg Martin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

